# Liquid Smoke Source?



## ROB O (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Gang,

Any of you folks know where I could order some liquid smoke?   I'm having a lot of trouble locating any in my usual haunts.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

what do you want that fer?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

I knew Rob was the Anti-Christ....that stuff is the devil's juice!!  

I get mine at Giant Eagle...if you need some I'll ship some out to you!  Let me know...they have mesquite and hickory flavors!

Why do you need it?!?!?!?!??! :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 12, 2005)

Typical freaking Eagles Fan!  I can't believe you would even think about using liquid smoke.  

The local grocery stores sell it around here.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

jsut get Mr. Mist....it has ls in it and is a lot more respectable.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 12, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> Well, I use it in BBQ sauce that I make.
> 
> So... :taunt:



Thanks Fatz, that just saved me some money when you start selling it!  ;-)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> Well, I use it in BBQ sauce that I make.
> 
> So... :taunt:



I use it in my sauce too!! :-D   But that's it!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

now before I order...it's not in the rub, right?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Fatz and Greg, I use it in sauce too. Maybe we should form a LSA group and start a twelve step program! Smoked salt is good too. Don't listen to these "Dogmatists".!! At one time "file" powder was banned by the FDA as a possible carcinogen and, I see now that so are Sezchuan peppercorns.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

no, Susan...Mr. Mist tastes very beefy with woos and soy.  Just a hint of smoke in the background.  Very full flavor...I'm sure you'll love it.  It was on my steaks last night.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

when you get it, just squirt a little in your mouth and tell me how you like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Now, *THAT* sounds like a setup!  :ack:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

Remember what forum we're on.


----------



## ROB O (Feb 13, 2005)

Yep use it in BBQ sauce.  Specifically Bone Suckin sauce.  1/8 tsp per Qt of sauce.

Last time I bought it was about 8 years ago now I need some more.

Agreed it is nasty if you use any more than just a drop.  


Thanks for the offer Greg may need to take you up on it.  But let me see if I can come up w/some on my own without putting you to the trouble.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 14, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> Yep use it in BBQ sauce.  Specifically Bone Suckin sauce.  1/8 tsp per Qt of sauce.
> 
> Last time I bought it was about 8 years ago now I need some more.
> 
> ...



Just let me know Rob!!  IT can be there in 2 days via USPS Priority Mail!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2005)

all beef.  You're right, it does have a bit of a terri jerky taste.  I love it on broils, but also in burgers and steaks.  It's strong, so you don't have to use a lot.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2005)

It's a spray on marinade/sauce at www.mrmist.com

A combo of beef stock, woos, red wine vin (?)...it pretty much tells you on the website, but I love it.  Bill the Grill Guy turned me on to it.  I'm getting a long distance vibe that Susan didn't like it, but everyone else I know loves it.


----------

